# S. H. Frederick



## Screwtop (Jun 14, 2019)

I have looked, and looked, and looked for any info that this company even exists, and so far, I have not found any. What gives? Does anybody know about this beer bottle?


----------



## bottle-bud (Jun 14, 2019)

Found two directory listings for S.H. Frederick. One 1902 and one 1906. Hope this helps!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 14, 2019)

It is weird that the S.H. Frederick Company isn't even mentioned on this site:


I'm a member of Find-A-Grave.com and I believe the founder of the company is buried here. Especially since he is buried in a cemetery in Braddock Hills.   https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/77811799/samuel-h_-frederick


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 21, 2019)

I did a whole bunch of looking yesterday, and didn't find a thing about this bottle. What the hey?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 22, 2019)

There's over 60 bottlers and producers of drinkable liquids known from my home town outside of milk and medicine. You'd be lucky to find 40 in the library, museum, newspaper, and internet archives.
Essentially, there's lots of known bottlers and brewers with no known references. Wait till you get into milks and druggists. Lol.


----------

